# The Female/male Version of Yourself



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh god. Never. We would never accomplish anything. And who would clean the house?!


----------



## Apollo Celestio (Mar 10, 2010)

Hm. I wonder.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

I wouldn't definitely date someone similar to myself, but female. I'm not a fan of gender roles in gender, so the only real changes would be physical features and _extremely_ minor behavioral changes from different biochemistry. 

Maybe it's me being narcissistic. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

She would probably be quite gender-neutral, and I would have a relationship with her (I'm assuming that their DNA is different, but everything else is the same apart from the physical differences between a typical male and female human). I think she would be a nice woman to be with.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

vivacissimamente said:


> Oh god. Never. We would never accomplish anything. And who would clean the house?!


You could share the housework equally between the two of you, or work together on the same task at once.


----------



## BerkshireHunt (Mar 26, 2010)

problem is I like round, jiggly asses, and most women who have those are Fs, usually SFs, so when I see thinking women whose asses are the same size as mine, turn off sexually

so no, I would not have sex with myself, although I'd probably let myself give myself a handjob, which I already do a lot in real life


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

BerkshireHunt said:


> problem is I like round, jiggly asses, and most women who have those are Fs, usually SFs, so when I see thinking women whose asses are the same size as mine, turn off sexually
> 
> so no, I would not have sex with myself, although I'd probably let myself give myself a handjob, which I already do a lot in real life


Personality type does not correlate with appearance.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think I have that, actually. Thought it's a little bit different.

We are both ENTP's and Sagittarians born two weeks apart. Our similarities in other ways go on for pages.

But, I consider myself feminine in some ways, like wanting things to be not just acceptable but "nice" around my home. I also pay a good deal for haircuts, clothes, and other things. I like to cook. I don't care much about sports. I sometimes need emotional affirmation and pick fights with her to get it.

She, on the other hand, would live anywhere it was interesting and she felt at home with her ancestral memories, wears whatever is clean, gets her hair cut once a year at the cheapest place she can find, and tells me to give her some "alone time" while she watches soccer.

And you know what?

It works. :laughing:


----------



## geGamedev (Nov 26, 2009)

Yes, definitely. My interests are very broad and my personality is expressed largely according to context. I expect my female self would have a similar problem but with a different primary focus. If were in a relationship together, especially if we lived together, we could focus entirely on our individual strengths and share what we learn with each other. In other words, our goals would be reached easier and we would be more comfortable expressing anything on our minds... We wouldn't be gender-altered clones, we would compliment one another perfectly.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

I've met the male version of me. It's my dad!

And no... I would never date my dad


----------



## AaronJimmy (Jul 19, 2010)

i agree with most of above posters


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

I'd definitely date female me. Actually, a female NT is what I've been looking for for a while.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

NOOO way would I ever want to date the male version of myself. However, I think I need to date a guy that has some personality traits that I have but not all and vice versa. And to be honest I think having similer values is just as important. 

My mom is a ISFJ and my dad is a ENTP. But they have similer values.


----------



## Roze (Sep 12, 2010)

I've met someone who's seriously like a female version of myself. No, I would not date her unless I was really desperate lol.
There's nothing wrong with her, it's just my preference .-.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

Bethdeth is the closest on PerC to being a female version of me. roud:


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

As much as I love INFPs, I don't think I could be physically attracted to one. Im attracted to more manly men. And I usually prefer extroverts. I think a male INFP would be afraid of me and would end up being my bitch, which is NOT sexy :wink:

ENFJ, ESTJ, ESFJ are where its at! Though I did date one ISTP who was pretty awesome. Guess I shouldn't knock it til I've tried it.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

I need to find a male me here on the forum for research purposes. :dry:


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

nat2424 said:


> As much as I love INFPs, I don't think I could be physically attracted to one. Im attracted to more manly men. And I usually prefer extroverts. I think a male INFP would be afraid of me and would end up being my bitch, which is NOT sexy :wink:
> 
> ENFJ, ESTJ, ESFJ are where its at! Though I did date one ISTP who was pretty awesome. Guess I shouldn't knock it til I've tried it.


If that's you in the picture, I'm not surprised by your comments about INFP males. Hot women intimidate many men, and hot women can get the cream of the crop, which stereotypically INFP males are far from. Your honesty not particularly enjoyed, but appreciated. Maybe it will motivate a few.

As for me, I'd gladly take the other-sex version of me.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

PseudoSenator said:


> Bethdeth is the closest on PerC to being a female version of me. roud:


What he said....in reverse...

redhead INTJ enneagram 9 FTW!


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

jack london said:


> Too much of a good thing -- too much of a bad thing
> 
> One of us isn't coming out alive or we'll forget to eat because we are too busy building each other up. I don't know too confusing.





skycloud86 said:


> Personality type does not correlate with appearance.


oops dljfdljf


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Sure, but would the female version of me want to date me? :/


----------



## Box (Jul 25, 2010)

I probably would hate them, to be honest.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

OcarinaOfRhyme said:


> Sure, but would the female version of me want to date me? :/


I would....just to have the sheer pleasure of knowing that someone else gets what I am talking about...it's tiring having to explain yourself over and over....

It's actually more common athat people date their own kind of person ie culturally, economically, etc ....

Opposites may attract but that doesn't mean they always work


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

wisdom said:


> If that's you in the picture, I'm not surprised by your comments about INFP males. Hot women intimidate many men, and hot women can get the cream of the crop, which stereotypically INFP males are far from. Your honesty not particularly enjoyed, but appreciated. Maybe it will motivate a few.
> 
> As for me, I'd gladly take the other-sex version of me.


Well thank you! But thats not true for all women. I know of two INFP males and they are damn sexy (just not my style) and get plenty of hot chics! They've each got their own really unique style and both have a sort of gentle but humorous personalities. They just aren't aggressive or take charge enough for me, but that can also come off as hard to get and a lot of girls may take it as a challenge! At least in the beginning... so you should at least be able to get laid


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

My male version would probably be a huge asshole. :/ Other than that... I'm not too sure, really. I don't know if I could handle someone like myself. 

He'd be hot, though. <3


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

nat2424 said:


> Well thank you! But thats not true for all women. I know of two INFP males and they are damn sexy (just not my style) and get plenty of hot chics! They've each got their own really unique style and both have a sort of gentle but humorous personalities. They just aren't aggressive or take charge enough for me, but that can also come off as hard to get and a lot of girls may take it as a challenge! At least in the beginning... so you should at least be able to get laid


->craigslist-<

Some INFP guys, the ones who are good-looking (which usually involves un-INFP efforts like weightlifting), probably are chased after by sexually aggressive women. But unless they're ENFP or ENFJ, I doubt good long-term results. That approach won't result in INFP-INFP. I think anyone of any type wanting to attract a very particular kind of person ought to do active strategizing.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

I would prefer to date someone a little different from myself. I don't buy into the saying that opposites attract but too similar is boring as well.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm genderqueer. I have no idea what the male or female gendered version of me would look like or even if they could be described as oppositely gendered. A biologically male genderqueer version of myself though? Nah. I would be too jealous that they got the penis to want to date them.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

Cruciferae said:


> I have no idea what the male or female gendered version of me would look like or even if they could be described as oppositely gendered.


I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------

